# Kurze Frage zu Servlets&Struts



## gast (28. Sep 2008)

hi @all,

ich hab nur eine kurze Frage.

ich habe eine JSP - Seite, die ein Struts-Formular beinhaltet. Dort können sich user registrieren.
Nun habe ich noch eine Action und ein Validator der die eingaben überprüft und als result dann eine
URL aufruft auf der ein Servlet gemapped ist, was dann den neuen User in der Datenbank anlegt.

Frage: Kann man das besser realisieren? Sieht mir so hingefrickelt aus? Könnte man vielleicht irgendwie eine Action mit dem persisten der Daten verbinden? Geht das?

Oder allgemeiner: Brauch ich überhaupt noch klassische Servlets mit Struts 2 (auch wenns darauf am Ende wieder hinausläuft) ??


Danke und Grüße,

Mark


----------



## maki (28. Sep 2008)

"hingefrickelt" ist absolut richtig.

Servlets solltest du eigentlich (so gut wie) keine mehr schreiben, dafür gibt es Actions in struts 1.1, die neueren versionen werden etwas ähnliches anbieten.


----------



## Gast (28. Sep 2008)

naja so hingefrickelt wars doch dann gar nicht oder?

nur halt der Action die ja mit dem enstprechenden xxx-validation.xml verbunden ist auch noch die datenbankeinträge machen lassen statt das extra-servlet zu benutzen, oder?


----------



## maki (28. Sep 2008)

Wer mit/trotz struts Servlets anstatt Actions schreibt, hat struts nicht verstanden 

Kurz: hingefrickelt


----------



## Guest (28. Sep 2008)

Schreib dir statt der Servlets Services, die du von den Actions aus aufrufts.


----------

